# Shame Attacking Exercises



## North95 (Feb 7, 2016)

Hi 

I need some ideas for shame attacking exercises. I live in a small town and I think it's a problem for exercises, so I need some ideas for small towns. :serious:


----------



## Raz SAD (Jun 13, 2017)

Here is a thread with some examples on social mishap exposure that may be of help to you.
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f25/social-mishap-exposure-therapy-1636529/

Also a paper on social mishap exposure with some examples at the end.
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4238930/
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4238930/table/T1/

There is also a thing called rejection therapy. Some exercises may be shame inducing too.
http://rejectiontherapy.com/100-days-of-rejection-therapy/

By the way there is also a possibility of traveling to a nearest big city for a full day of exposure. It could be like an adventure. That's what I did recently and had a blast.


----------

